# Well... Technically it`s my home set up



## Chapter Coffee (Aug 29, 2017)

Espresso Machine: Expobar Zircon 2 group with a nice copper boiler.

Grinders: Fiorenzato F5 for my espresso based drinks & Sage Smart Grinder Pro for all my pour over needs.

Tamper: A flat base Motta classic wooden handle

Scale: Silvercrest (Nothing too fancy) What I like about it? Displays temperature, plus has a timer with audible alarm, perfect for pour over methods.


----------

